# Nice! Fake Widows doing well in the UK!



## Dave_D (Apr 4, 2007)

I hear there was a few sightings of the False Widow around the UK more! This is not far from me really, quite scary though

Got A Venomous Spider Just Squash It (from Bournemouth Echo)


----------



## PendleHog (Dec 21, 2005)

There was a woman on one of those ghastly daytime TV shows last week who was bitten by a false widow. Her thumb was all black and she was still in pain a week on. She came across it gardening, not sure what part of the country though.


----------



## Miranda (Dec 25, 2006)

Yeesh....
I think there is a spider called the tunnel web? its similar size, adn lives in tunnel webs usually near wall, we have loads of them at our house! They are very very mildly venemous, two big ones jumped out and bit her, and one of tems fangs broke of in her skin! the fang was quite big! It bled, and swelled really big.


----------



## tokay (Mar 13, 2007)

yeah , there literally hundreds of those false widows where i work lol :no1: 
i took a load home last year :smile:


----------



## Rainwater (Apr 18, 2007)

ewwwwwwwwww no!! can someone get me a good pic?


----------



## Dave_D (Apr 4, 2007)

I forgot about this post, and I wrote it lol!!

Anyway, in answer to your question, here you go:


----------



## leogirl (Oct 1, 2006)

thats quite scary lol. dont know much about spiders think thats why they scare me.


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

Hm this isnt a false window then... lol any ideas though??... took the pic today!












Cheers,

Scott.


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

Bumpty bumpppppp:grin1:


----------



## slither (Jun 20, 2007)

Its some kind of orb spider. Is the colour of your pic true to life or not? I've just found a picture of a walnut orb spider and the markings are spot on, but obviously your pic isn't walnut coloured.
I think I may have come across a couple of some form of false widows too, a few months back. There's two things that I'm not sure about though. First off I was in at St Peters church in Alton, cleaning a curb-set memorial, and false widows apparently haven't got that far north yet. Secondly, it's colours were wrong. The bodyshape was spot on, shiny with thin legs and a large abdomen, but it had a green, red and blue shine when the light caught it. I was fascinated but my workmate was worried. 'Don't touch it, it looks dangerous' he said, but anything you haven't seen before will look dangerous. It was the most beautiful spider I've seen to date, if only I wasn't working and had something to put it in to get it Id'd. Anyone seen anything similar or tell me what it was? Oh yeah, it was about the size of a golf balls diameter, a couple of inches.


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

my picture is completely natural no editing at all


----------



## slither (Jun 20, 2007)

I didn't mean editing, I meant that sometimes the colour of things sometimes changes in photographs.


----------



## VdubS (Jul 15, 2007)

No its as it was in real life black spider... any ideas?


----------



## slither (Jun 20, 2007)

I think it is a walnut orb weaver (nuctenea umbratica), maybe pre moult. Here's a pic I found and the markings are just spot-on.











And heres a page I found with a few more on.

Nick's Spiders - Nuctenea umbratica


----------

